# I am new here.



## Drive (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello to all,
I am new here. I have been lifting 30 years, competed in BB and PL, a lot..more PL as that was my thing. But I am older and beat up so maybe thinking about some BB shows. I was in a car collision a few years ago and 30 years of competitive PL has left me a little beat up. I am 51 yrs, 5'10 245 and about 12% maybe less. I have a gym at home and would like to know some like minded people. I used to frequent  some of the older boards but most of them are gone or become commercial. I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jun 14, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  We will not become commercial.  Prince likes to keep it real here.  ::


----------

